# Anything big out there?



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

I am trying to get the wife into fishing with me a little bit. I have taken her to harrison's two times now and she told me she is already bored of catching spot adn croakers. Granted, friday's croakers adn spot were small, but we caught quite a few, but she said she is bored. I need to get her into something that will give a decent fight. Does anyone have any suggestions that can lead to decent size sharks, rays, or anything that will pull? I have fished harrison's often but haven't caught anything of size in the hot summer like this; Seagull, got one ray and the rest are all small croakers; and willowby spit, but only the occasional flounder, all too small though. 

This is my first summer fishing the bay, or really saltwater for that matter. I have got a lot of great info from all of you on everything from stripers to flounder to blues to spades, but you know how it is. She doesn't like casting lures, and definately doesn't like sitting for too long without catching something. (so that rules out cobia fishing) 

So if anyone has any summer tips on getting the wifey into some decent battles, it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks--Todd


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

I wish I could help you out.
Nothin big-but every evening,so far,Nice taylor blues are being caught @ Chixs,on assorted metals and HARD plastics.Just look for the schools of swarming menhaden and finger mullet.

Don't be shocked if a 19-20 inch striper decides to take your bait out to dinner.....too bad they are not in season.

Small flounders are also being caught with a little consistany,dragging or jigging menhaden on a carolina rig.


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

umm well the only thing i know that your almost for sure of to catch a nice big fish you need a boat. If you could find a way to get out to the south tower, use live croaker. I knows you can get some serious ajs out there. I always hear jigging works to. She might like spadefish to. Also another thing you need a boat for is light tower. Spadefish were in there real good in beggining of july and they should still be there. But from the piers, i dunno. Not sure if this would work but go out to seagull and catch croaker with here for bait. Put a big rod out with croaker. And let her catch more for you to keep her occupied then when the reel sings hand it over. 

Nserch- Gimme the details on these blues and stripers. Id love to go down and try for them this week. Are you talking about the foot of the cbbt or just a random spot on chix.


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

Hey Nserch, 

The wife and I are going to give it a shot there at chix tonight. will probably be getting there around 7-730pm. Thanks for the info. if you get this, what kind of metals do you mean? stingsilvers, hopkins? and hard plastics are top water right?

Fishnkid, 

I don't have a boat, but thanks for the info offshore, I get a ride every once in a while with hawghvn, and we have done pretty well on huge croakers and stripers, but i couldn't get the wife onto a boat to save her life. (had a hard enough time getting her to walk out on harrison's .

I should be out there tonight, if any of you are there, I am the white dude with the filipino woman. Feel free to stop by.

todd


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

haha yea i understand what u mean. Im gonna go down to chix tommorrow night i think. And i guess my only other suggest is to wait out till the winter. I got striper fever when i was about 8 or 9. Im sure you could hook her if you could get one of those chix beach blitzes.


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

wait for colder weather and striper season


----------



## GuppyMeister (Apr 4, 2003)

*Big Bait*

Cut up a nice piece of bunker on a big hook.

Hold on the Cow Nose Rays are coming.

Who cares if you can't eat them, they are fun to catch!


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

hahaha guppy is right. You can catch cownoses pretty much whenever you want. In late june it was I could catch cownoses at lesner with pretty much everything i threw. The problem was i didnt want to catch them.


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

Thanks Nserch-- for the chix bch idea.
Fished from 800pm till 915p, i didn't catch a thing, but that's ok-------cause the wifey did. One 12 inch flounder and get this--one 16 inch trout. speckled trout at that. I have been fishing in VA for 10 months now and have not yet caught one keeper trout. she gets one her 5 time ever fishing. 

Thanks guys for the info and I will definately get her out there sometime for the cownose rays. I have her pretty pumped for striper season now too. 

Anyway, thanks again and by the way, I fished stingsilvers of every color made, and gotchas too, nothing--she caught both on a hopkins spoon with a red/white trailer skirt, of course the only one I had on me. But she had a blast. Good night yall.

todd


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

were you under the bridge or hunting for bait?


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*most*

definitly big ole piece a cut bait i lost a cobia out at grandview a wk or so ago crabs got there share of the cut to


----------



## Nick (Jul 21, 2001)

inawe,
you wernt fishing about 2/3 towards the end of the pier when you lost that cobe were you? i was out there about the same time and saw a guy right behind me hook into a huge cobe that headed straight for the pier and cut the line.

nick


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*naw*

i was at th end think it was last tuesday shoot there wont 15 people on the whole pier  one white dude one black dude  i was the white one hold th bud can


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Bassn-
I was the guy fishing,all the way at the end of CBBT-by the Little Creek fences.Great to hear you hooked up to a SPEc.Great to hear I was not the only one catchin them,too-LOL.
Where you the big family almost dead center of chixs?If you saw me,I was the guy hauling the Fish-N-Mate cart.
Was fishing for flounder-bait(blues),but caught every thing but them.
2-16 inch flounders-jig
assorted cookie cutter flounder-jig
1 small and skinny striper-Hurricane,lead impregnated soft plastic 
1 oyster toad(off a jig-that's a first for me)
1 real small black sea bas-jig

My Castmaster with the mylar tail did not see or buy a bite.I usually do good casting that spoon for blues-no luck today.

Waded out and casted an assorted array of diving plugs-varying my retrieves-no luck either.

Alot of silver sides and spooked menhaden around 745pm to 800pm(when I left),so I guess the Hurricane lead impregnated split tail silver side lookin jig was the ticket.

Fishnkid-
Hope to see you out there this weekend.I have been bitten by the flounder bug so I will keep trying to fish for bait this week.We went out Sat(8am-500pm)Fished from the High Level to the 4a buoy and we caught some of the largest flounder I have ever imagined.
Largest:
1-6 3/4 lb-4a buoy
1-6 1/2 lb-4a buoy(my personal best)
2-5 lber's-high level
12-2 to 3 lber's @ the third island(yeah it was a parking lot)

16 flounder for 3 people on board-is not too bad.
The key was using bluefish belly or flounder belly tipped with menhaden(freshly netted @ Chixs)
The teaser color of the day seemed to be hot pink with white and silver mylar.All standard colors worked-but all the big fish were caught with the pink.

I know I ran on a boat fishing tangent on a pier and surf board-but
I hope this helps you out Bassn.
AL


----------



## poormansparadise (Jun 26, 2003)

Take her down to Sandbridge, and surf fish, if nothing else its pretty cool just to relax in your beach chair watching your pole, and then advance to trips down to Hatteras.. don't know too many women that don't like to sit on the beach...if you catch a fish.. definately a bonus!


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

That is true poorman...

Sittin on the beach is probably more enjoyable for a woman that sittin on a smelly pier with a bunch a dudes smellin like bad squid. 

I try to get her out as often as poss with me, but we have a 6 month old boy so you know how that is, babysitter and all.

good advice though about hatteras. I'm new to east coast and still haven't been there, we are trying to make the time, and plus I hear you need a 4 wheel drive down there?

todd


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

Nserch- i should be down there tonight. Gonna just fish the bridge maybe go down a little farther and see if i can fidn a school or not. Say something to me if you see me cuz i have no clue what you look like. I will probably either be using a 7 foot ugly stick or a 8 foot tica graphite.


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

I was fishing the duck inn side. if you walked out of the duck inn beach entrance, straight out to the beach, moved 25yds to right, that is where I was. we only got those two fish, but i think we could have gotten more if we moved around a bit. I am going to try to make it down there again tonight for a bit. fishnkid and nsearch, do you both fish on teh boat ramp side or the duck inn side. there was no one fishing on the inn side while I was there, then someone showd up around 9pm.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

The part of Chix's beach I fish on is also known as Chesapeake Beach.I am on the other side of the water-bassn,past the bridge.Past the houses,right there by the fence.I park off Pleasure House road,and walk.


----------



## N8sBug (Jul 19, 2003)

*Nsearch,*

Isnt that a long walk??? I think I know where you are talking about (I used to Caddie at Bayville golf course). Since we are on the subject of parking where do you park around there, Im gonna try it out tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

SBman-follow Pleasure House Road,to the end.When you get to the stop sign,make a right.goto the next stop sign,make another right.There is a dirt road to park on the right.
Don't expect to find a spot during the weekends(afternoon).

I go during the week(or early AM on the weekends) and always find a spot.

The spot you'll find me is far LEFT from the CBBT(when you go over the sand dune the Bridge will be to your rite.


----------



## N8sBug (Jul 19, 2003)

*Nserch*

Did you mean a left at look out (dead end of pleasure house). If I take a right on too lookout then another right Im going away from the beach, and that looks like a little bit of a walk. Also a right would put the CBBT on the left (facing the water). Im just trying to find this dirt road for parking (on map quest). Does the parking get crowded from swimmers or from us lowly fishermen?


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

bassn- i normally fish duck inn side. Was down at lesner today. Tried catcing black durm but one huge ray had me tied up the entire tmie. I got bored with it and handed it my little brother. Hes 8 and he was going nuts over it. He had never fought something that fought that good so he definantly had fun. I am staying probably right where you fished. I am in the condo. 

nserch- Cant make it donw to the cbbtt tonight. But im trying to get down there sometime. I will look for you if i go. Im pretty much just trying to find some c&r stripers. Well im gonna go head down to where bassn was last night. 

TIght lines


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

*fishnkid/NS4D*

catching the rays is fun. its getting your gotcha plug back thats the problem

NS4D- well done on the big flatties, I was out there on sunday around the 2nd island, three of us combined got 8 keepers. no 6lb ers though pink is definitly the hot coloe so far this year


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Will be out 2morrow.Can't hardly wait!!!!!!Stayed up till 12pm tieing flounder rigs last nite


----------



## N8sBug (Jul 19, 2003)

*went out to the baybridge*

Went out right by the bridge caught 2 sharks 5-8 croaker all pretty small. The little bait robbers were every where. Went from 4-8:30. Any one else catching anything or go out today?


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Sandbridgeman - Was that you on the east side of the bridge using the 12'+ white rod and fishing with another guy? I was on the other side of the bridge. Same results as you except I hooked a taylor blue. What was snatching the bait?


----------



## N8sBug (Jul 19, 2003)

*Chest2head*

Sure was, I love that 14' pole! I can cast that thing waaaayyy ou there. My buddys from roanoke and moved down here to finish up school he and I decided to try a new spot and head out to the bay bridge, but man was it dead! It does get better doesnt it? We saw you reelin in plenty but were pretty sure it was all small stuff like what we had. The bait robbers were coming off of the bridge I ended up having one throw himself on my 6/o circle hook!! I figured that after all the bait he'd stolen from me he owed me so I used the little 4" guy as bait (just left him on the hook!!!). They were the little fish that the little ones on the thread titled "youngsters on the pier" caught, Im not accustomed to seeing them (probably because I dont normally go fishing around structures), and a crab or two. How big was your blue?


----------

